# Halloween pics of family



## Momof4 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Candy (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, great makeup jobs.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow you guys are awesome looking!!!! Woot, woot!!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 30, 2011)

have a great halloween! you all good great!


----------



## babylove6635 (Oct 30, 2011)

cool costumes 

kelly and me


----------



## Angi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow you guys go all out. I was a baseball player because I am too cheap to buy a costume for myself. And that is what I could take out of my son's closet. Boy did we have a busy day!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks!! We do go all out! I'm not a big fan of finding a costume but it alwasys works out in the end! We had to hire a face painting lady to fix us up! I tried but failed! We were the hits of the party and they loved my jello shots!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 31, 2011)

Great pictures! I am SO excited about my first experience of greeting trick-or-treaters - I'll end up waiting by the door all night!

I'm really looking forward to seeing all the costumes and having the change to meet some of the families in this neighbourhood. We only moved in back in April and haven't spoken to many people still. I'm also thinking, since my fiance is out, I might bring Emrys down to the living room for the night, and sit with him on my lap for a while, which he seems to love.


----------



## laramie (Oct 31, 2011)

Wonderful pics! So does your husband sing like Gene Simmons too?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 31, 2011)




----------

